# Story of Young Man



## Isa (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, i am Isa from Turkey. I am 22 yo, male.

I have trouble with ibs for 7 years. It started when i was 15.

My genereal problems are unfrequent defecetaion urge, incomplete emptying, bad form of stool.

I haven't constipation or diarrhea, but my stool form is near to diarrhea, not liquid but soft and pieced.

My toilet sessions are changing between 15 and 45 minutes.

I think my general problem is anxiety about ibs. If i planning going out tonight, i know my bowels won't calm. I feel i must go to toilet before leaving house but i don't feel any discomfort if i at home all day.

I am using probiotic of Nobel. It has positive effects on me.

Also i am going gym for powerlifting 4 days in a week. It's good for my anxiety i think.

If you give me advices i will be grateful. I hope everyone get well soon.


----------



## JuneC (Oct 12, 2015)

Anxiety is my problem too. I recently began taking peppermint capsules first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and using lavender oil as a rub for my abdomen. I'm having a lot of success with this. I strongly suggest for the first time anyone taking peppermint oil, to stick close to home to see how your body will react. It appears to make me go to the bathroom and it's very close to D. HOWEVER, it happens within an hour to hour and a half and has been* regular* and then I feel great for the rest of the day. I can deal with that if it takes away the cramping, bloating and gas. I'm a very early riser and all this happens before ever leaving home.


----------



## troski (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Isa,

I'm a young woman dealing with IBS for about the same time you have been. I also find it a problem when I'm wanting to go out especially when I'm seeing my friends for dinner or drinks but I also have IBS symptoms at home.

The way I've gotten by so far is with a positive mindset and pushing my boundaries regardless of the embarrassment or the potential problems. It hasn't been easy but so far I'm experiencing life to my fullest.

In relation to treating my problem at the root cause, I have been in and out of many medical professionals in the Brisbane, Australian area and they haven't been able to stop the underlying causes to my IBS with various diets, medications and therapy.

In no way am I saying this is the best treatment for such a condition but I get through by taking Imodium or Gastro-Stop when I know I'm making longer trips or need to function as normal as possible to enjoy life.


----------



## Isa (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for replies my friends. I decided to going psychiatrist about my anxiety. I heard a lot of stories about success with anti-depressant treatment. I will try this, because next year i will look for job and i must overcome ibs.

I think my problem is about my ibs anxiety, it's like vicious circle. I am flustering about ibs and it causes ibs .

Get well soon my friends. If my treatment goes well, i will inform you.


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

troski said:


> Hi Isa,
> 
> I'm a young woman dealing with IBS for about the same time you have been. I also find it a problem when I'm wanting to go out especially when I'm seeing my friends for dinner or drinks but I also have IBS symptoms at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

Which medicine are you are using now?


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

Ya I went to the gastroenterology he gave me the loperamide for 4 months but I am unable to control the motions with out loperamide from one year and my question is is it safe to use for long term?


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

Can I use loperamide 2 mg for long term? Means for several years can I take this tablet?


----------



## Tammy_GutFeelings (Nov 1, 2015)

Anxiety is a trigger for me too. Sometimes you just have to think to yourself: Mind over matter.

The less stressed you are, the better you'll feel overall. Try to stay positive. I know its hard sometimes, but you will get through it.


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

I cant control the motions even though my mind is in good position what can I do?


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

Just tell me about loperamide resistance tolerance?


----------



## Goutham (Oct 28, 2015)

What about IBSet tablet I am using from 6 months and can I use this tablet for one year? And Loperamide is nothing but Imodium tablet


----------

